# Only One Kitten So Far



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hello 
My cat went into labor at 12:31 this after noon and its now 6:39 P.M
and she only has had one kitten so far.

It feels like theres still more in there shes not in pain and is walking around and isnt acting different

So i was wondering how long it could take for all of the kittens to come out? Or if shes only going to have one kitten

Thanks for any help

Jeffrey.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't know alot about this, but I looked up labor and delivery on this site:

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Conten ... C=0&A=1738

Here's what it says about labor and delivery. I bolded parts for emphasis:

Several hours (and perhaps a whole day) of restlessness, grooming, nesting, pacing, panting, vomiting, and crying indicates that labor has begun. Like dogs, there is often a drop in body temperature ( to less than 99F) indicating contractions will commence in the next 12 to 36 hours, but this is not as reliable a finding as in dogs. The female cat secludes herself in her selected nest area and begins to purr.

The above first stage of labor progresses to the *second stage of labor with the initiation of hard contractions and the birth of a kitten. The third stage of labor refers to the passing of the placenta. The entire litter is born usually within 6 hours with kittens every 30 to 60 minutes. If she is stressed or distracted she is able to stop her labor and restart the next day. *The new mother usually eats the placenta and membranes of the kitten’s sac. There is no special benefit to this behavior so if one wishes, one may remove these tissues from the nest and prevent her from eating them. Do not attempt to move her and the kittens to a “better” nest spot after labor has started. This may stress her into curtailing her labor or worse may scare her into neglecting the litter.

*Strong contractions for more than 60 minutes without production of a kitten indicates she needs help and should see the vet right away.*

If it were me, I would call the vet to be safe. There could be any number of things going on -- stalled labor, kittens inside her that have died, etc. Best to play it safe. Please let us know what happens!


----------



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

thank you alot

she just had another one

how many can they have up to


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A cat can carry 7-9 babies but usually there are 3-5 babies. Some queens take long pauses between the babies and that's OK as long as she is calm and content.


----------

